# Ollie - Blue Tabby and Lulu Blue and White La Perms



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

*Ollie - Blue Tabby and Lulu Blue and White La Perms
They have come to us because their owner died .They were her world and her family said she spoilt them.
They are beautiful cats and are siblings and very close , so must stay together. 
They are neutered vaccinated and microchipped.










Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

Please say you heard about them from the Animal Lifeline UK Team*


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I hope these find a loving home soon. So sad!
They are beautiful.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Beautiful. I hope they find a home soon.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_wow they are both very pretty, how sad, fingers crossed they find a loving forever home together.xx_


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Home found yay!


----------

